# 1st day of Food Delivery has been rough. Advice?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I have only made 27 bucks in almost 4 hours. One time I got an order from Uber before I was finished picking up Japanese food and by the time I got to the customer I thought I delivered it and he started arguing with me. This is no joke.

By the time I got my next order I realized I still had his food.

Twice the cashiers grabbed my phone to look at the order and that’s bad cuz I’m trying to get away from germs. Then you had customers coughing as I got in..

One orders address was wrong and I ended up having to drop off Hawaiian food at the airport.

Also one customer ordered this 50 dollar McDonalds order and complained about no Diet Coke. I asked if she wanted me to go back for it and she said of course. It ended up being a 40 minute job..

This sucks. Why don’t food delivery people complain? There’s no money in it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I have only made 27 bucks in almost 4 hours. One time I got an order from Uber before I was finished picking up Japanese food and by the time I got to the customer I thought I delivered it and he started arguing with me. This is no joke.
> 
> By the time I got my next order I realized I still had his food.
> 
> ...


Will take Uber X any day over Eats.


----------



## Ben4given (Jan 26, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> Why don't food delivery people complain? There's no money in it


I agree. I tried - three different times. Never again.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber Eats totally sucks. If you want to try food delivery you need to try DoorDash or GrubHub. No gig app is paradise but DD and GH pay way better than UE.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Why don't food delivery people complain?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

You and I must be reading different forums.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

My advice.... Contact Uber and tell them to remove eats from your profile and shove it up their ass... Then do reg Uber and Lyft where applicable. Better pay and tips if you work it ..... Eats people are cheap bastards... I gave that up after about 5 deliveries...


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> I have only made 27 bucks in almost 4 hours. One time I got an order from Uber before I was finished picking up Japanese food and by the time I got to the customer I thought I delivered it and he started arguing with me. This is no joke.
> 
> By the time I got my next order I realized I still had his food.
> 
> ...


1) Pick up from a restaurant you like when you are hungry.
2) Get food, swipe complete delivery
3) Eat said food.
4) Delete Uber Eats from your app


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I see you're new. You are paid to pick up the food and drop it off at pre-assigned address. NOTHING MORE.



DRider85 said:


> One time I got an order from Uber before I was finished picking up Japanese food and by the time I got to the customer I thought I delivered it and he started arguing with me. This is no joke.
> 
> By the time I got my next order I realized I still had his food.


Take it or I leave with it. There is no discussion. Don't talk back.



DRider85 said:


> Twice the cashiers grabbed my phone to look at the order and that's bad cuz I'm trying to get away from germs. Then you had customers coughing as I got in..


Setup your no touch policy and enforce it.



DRider85 said:


> One orders address was wrong and I ended up having to drop off Hawaiian food at the airport.


Address wrong means the food is yours. Do not drive any further attempt to deliver the food. STOP RIGHT THERE AND EAT THE FOOD. Don't let "I'll tip you more" get you.



DRider85 said:


> Also one customer ordered this 50 dollar McDonalds order and complained about no Diet Coke. I asked if she wanted me to go back for it and she said of course. It ended up being a 40 minute job..


Never go back for ANYTHING. 
Stand firm with "Please call Uber support." and run away!

I just saved you 90 minutes in your 4 hours, you're welcome.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

The learning curve is steep with this one. 

How do you get into an argument where you think you had delivered the food, but you still had it? 

Never let anyone else touch your phone. This is 101. If you have trouble with that, your personal boundaries might not be strong enough to do delivery at all where you will be out in public at all times, possibly going into sketchy neighborhoods, approached by panhandlers or pimps or who knows what sort of folks. 

Never offer to go back for missing items. That is the restaurant's fault, not yours, especially McDs since they seal everything. Drop the food off and go. Don't wait around to see if they got everything. If something is missing, tell them to call Uber. 

You are not obligated to deliver to anyone who put in a wrong address. If it's close and you feel like being nice, you can do it but call 
Uber to tell them so you get paid extra. Otherwise you only get paid for the original trip. If it's too far, you just go to the address they put in, start the timer and let it run out.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Careful with the wrong addresses. I've had an order which was for right down street from restaurant so I accepted it. Right after I picked up the food I get a message from the customer stating the address was incorrect and the app wouldn't let you edit it. I asked how far is it from the originial address? Customer gave me address and it's 20 minutes away, when the original address was a few blocks away from the restaurant. I was trying to stay where the restaurants were. I called Uber and explained. They canceled for me and I got to keep the food.

*Customers do this because where they live, Uber does not offer the restaurant in their zone.*


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> Careful with the wrong addresses. I've had an order which was for right down street from restaurant so I accepted it. Right after I picked up the food I get a message from the customer stating the address was incorrect and the app wouldn't let you edit it. I asked how far is it from the originial address? Customer gave me address and it's 20 minutes away, when the original address was a few blocks away from the restaurant. I was trying to stay where the restaurants were. I called Uber and explained. They canceled for me and I got to keep the food.
> 
> *Customers do this because where they live, Uber does not offer the restaurant in their zone.*


Interesting that you post this, in my area a lot of people do that with Chipotle. Personally I have no idea what the lure of that place is, but at any rate people will put in an address that's maybe 2 miles away, then I'll get a message saying the usual "I don't know why the address is incorrect, it's supposed to be delivered to X", which happens to be 14 miles away LOL.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

They always say "I don't know why the address is wrong, I tried to change it, the app wouldn't let me." If they say it over the phone you will hear a whine in their voice. They are LYING. It's a SCAM. Either their address is not eligible for delivery, or they want to save money on a "shorter" trip. Shorter for them but not for you! I repeat, it's a scam! Most common scam you will run into doing delivery.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

goobered said:


> They always say "I don't know why the address is wrong, I tried to change it, the app wouldn't let me." If they say it over the phone you will hear a whine in their voice. They are LYING. It's a SCAM. Either their address is not eligible for delivery, or they want to save money on a "shorter" trip. Shorter for them but not for you! I repeat, it's a scam! Most common scam you will run into doing delivery.


"The address is wrong and the app won't let me change it" = "The baby isn't mine Maury".


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I fell for it a few times! Plus they said "I'll tip you in the app." LIARS!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I have only made 27 bucks in almost 4 hours. One time I got an order from Uber before I was finished picking up Japanese food and by the time I got to the customer I thought I delivered it and he started arguing with me. This is no joke.
> 
> By the time I got my next order I realized I still had his food.
> 
> ...


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> I have only made 27 bucks in almost 4 hours. One time I got an order from Uber before I was finished picking up Japanese food and by the time I got to the customer I thought I delivered it and he started arguing with me. This is no joke.
> 
> By the time I got my next order I realized I still had his food.
> 
> ...


@goobered has great advice. Delivering you just have to own it. Don't take crap from restaurants or where you deliver. Some good info in this thread.

I personally find it hard to break out over $15/hr delivering on average (are exceptions of course). That said, I do use it to fill in some time where I need to stay in an area (I know X spot will serge at Y time and I want to stay there). Getting $6-8 for 10-15 minutes is better than 1-2 min fares on X while waiting for what I know will be surged area soon.

I almost never do Eats. The pay sucks. That is market specific though. DoorDash my acceptance is 30ish%. NO TIP on the request, NO DELIVERY from me! DD now pays $3 for a delivery here. $3-5 orders get declined. I'm not delivering if they aren't tipping! Note: If its like across the street and I'm in the parking lot, ok, maybe I'l ltake it LOL. And a restaurant I know has food ready quickly!

Lurk where ever your restaurants are. I have a triangle here in my home city where restaurants all conglomerate at each corner. I try and take orders that place me close to one of the corners upon completion. If an order is to far from one of those corners, DECLINE. This puts me in the area for my next order as soon as I swipe complete.

I enjoy delivery sometimes when I don't want to deal with folks in my car for the evening. Or I just want to work 2-4 hours and not be lord knows where after I'm ready to stop driving and dead head home.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> @goobered has great advice. Delivering you just have to own it. Don't take crap from restaurants or where you deliver. Some good info in this thread.
> 
> I personally find it hard to break out over $15/hr delivering on average (are exceptions of course). That said, I do use it to fill in some time where I need to stay in an area (I know X spot will serge at Y time and I want to stay there). Getting $6-8 for 10-15 minutes is better than 1-2 min fares on X while waiting for what I know will be surged area soon.
> 
> ...


Amazing post for all the people who really want to do this and make money. There are tricks to the trade. The ones who blow them off here are the morons.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

^All great advice too. I usually make between $18-25 an hour delivering before expenses. Much better than I did at rideshare. I run all 3 apps, UE DD and GH. It's hard to make enough with only one. But starting out, until you get used to it, only use 1 app at a time. It takes awhile to get the hang of it. You have to learn which restaurants are best to pick up from and stake them out. Avoid certain restaurants and avoid delivering to certain places because they are time wasters.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I've been doing food delivery since 1993. Odds are, I've seen every type of situation so far. Sometimes, there is a rare surprise.

Advice...Always expect problems. That way, you'll never be disappointed. Delivery can turn into a nightmare, at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> I see you're new. You are paid to pick up the food and drop it off at pre-assigned address. NOTHING MORE.
> 
> Take it or I leave with it. There is no discussion. Don't talk back.
> 
> ...


Your order is exactly as you entered it. I'm not going back for s***.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> I have only made 27 bucks in almost 4 hours. One time I got an order from Uber before I was finished picking up Japanese food and by the time I got to the customer I thought I delivered it and he started arguing with me. This is no joke.
> 
> By the time I got my next order I realized I still had his food.
> 
> ...


QUIT!!!! Your not cut out for RS food delivery.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I do try to check before leaving the restaurant that they included everything, but some places seal it up so you can't. It is what it is. Also some food workers get huffy if you question it or tell them the order is wrong. You learn to get a feel for when to avoid those restaurants or else just cancel that trip and hope it's better next time. Unfortunately at least once a day I have to cancel a trip because the restaurant sucks. I look at it as part of the cost of doing business.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> This sucks. Why don't food delivery people complain? There's no money in it.


I drove 33.7 miles total. This is why I don't complain.

Dinner time will be even better.









Uber eats and Postmates suck, avoid those if possible.In time you will learn which restaurants to avoid due to long wait times, incorrect orders ect. As for the Diet Coke issue, I wouldn't have wasted my time.. chances are they are going to give you a bad score either way. Move onto the next one. I avoid deliveries that are complicated such as hospitals unless you are being compensated well, they will suck your time and with food delivery you typically have small windows when you will make decent money.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This was the first hour of the day. Started at 9:00, took screenshot at 9:51.








Not to be disrespectful to the OP but I've never done any of that that you speak of and who says you can't make money delivering food lol 
I make money every day I drive but you can bet your a$$ it's not Uber Eats lol
Uber X may be better for you, only you can figure that out.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

Autism is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

5StarPartner said:


> Autism is one hell of a drug.


But the best engineers. 
I hired all I could get.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Been doing UberX almost 5 years, took 3 UE (2 by accident) - all 3 sucked, low pay, food not ready, no tip, etc.

For some reason, every time I cross a state line (I live at the intersection of 3 states) - UE turns itself back on, so I am always turning it off. 

I keep it on the app just in case there comes a time when nobody is using UberX, for example, people all decide to stay home for 14 days....


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

UE is only worth it if you have good promotions so check your promotions page on ur app. Also check PM’s rates in ur area. PM pays $1 29/mile here in DC so it’s def worth it. Just because something is good/bad for one person doesn’t mean it’s good/bad for another.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> UE is only worth it if you have good promotions so check your promotions page on ur app. Also check PM's rates in ur area. PM pays $1 29/mile here in DC so it's def worth it. Just because something is good/bad for one person doesn't mean it's good/bad for another.


Wow here PM is $.47/mile


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Postmates is a total ripoff in my area. I got paid $6.xx on a stacked delivery of 3 orders that took an hour to run.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Wow here PM is $.47/mile


Yea thats def not worth it then because u would be relying on tips too much. My only problem with PM is that I dont get enough pings. If I did, I would prob do PM full time.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

goobered said:


> Postmates is a total ripoff in my area. I got paid $6.xx on a stacked delivery of 3 orders that took an hour to run.


Postmates is really gross. When you have to order the food and wait 20min for a $5 run...


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> Postmates is really gross. When you have to order the food and wait 20min for a $5 run...


$5?????......Around here you'd be doing a hell of a lot of driving for five dollars, some of the orders are slightly over two dollars.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> $5?????......Around here you'd be doing a hell of a lot of driving for five dollars, some of the orders are slightly over two dollars.


Disgusting


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

XLnoGas said:


> Postmates is really gross. When you have to order the food and wait 20min for a $5 run...


80% of my PM orders are preordered. Sometimes I'll accept one that I can call in or if they have drive thru

PM is the only one of these gigs that you can get orders wherever you're at. You're not restricted to any area/region


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> 80% of my PM orders are preordered. Sometimes I'll accept one that I can call in or if they have drive thru
> 
> PM is the only one of these gigs that you can get orders wherever you're at. You're not restricted to any area/region


However, AFAIK you still get the rate of the region you are from. For example.....and I could be wrong.....but if I drive where you are, I'll still get $.47 per mile.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> However, AFAIK you still get the rate of the region you are from. For example.....and I could be wrong.....but if I drive where you are, I'll still get $.47 per mile.


Damn I didn't know that, I hope you're right


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Your SOLE responsibility is to pick up the food and deliver it. THAT'S IT. Anything else is the company's problem. Encourage the customer to contact customer service and then be on your way. "Tah ta!" 👣


----------



## Angry Uber (Dec 4, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> I have only made 27 bucks in almost 4 hours. One time I got an order from Uber before I was finished picking up Japanese food and by the time I got to the customer I thought I delivered it and he started arguing with me. This is no joke.
> 
> By the time I got my next order I realized I still had his food.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, it gets worse



goobered said:


> The learning curve is steep with this one.
> 
> How do you get into an argument where you think you had delivered the food, but you still had it?
> 
> ...


LOL PIMPS!


----------

